# Liver ...



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

My dog Obie doesn't seem to like livers ... Does anyone have the same problem? Any tips on how to make them a bit more appetitizing to him? 

Thanks


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Either chop it up and mix it with ground meat or canned fish or freeze it into a liver-cicle. That's how I had to get Renji to eat his livers. Now he'll eat them whole, raw, and slimey so long as they're small pieces. I think the texture is the deal-breaker for many dogs.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Try frozen...


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

ya i cut them up into the size of a big sized treat. wrap them in plastic wrap then freeze. my kyah gets it as a treat when she finishes her dinner. she loves it.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Try different types of animal livers. For example my dog Sasha loves beef liver any way you serve it but won't touch chicken liver.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's my strategies for getting them to eat the liver

1. Freeze it, thaw a little, cut up into pieces with scissors, serve chopped and frozen.

2. Mix with yogurt, whole egg, or stinky fish juice or fish parts

At first they didn't like the liver (they would separate it out from their meal.) But now that they have a taste for it they will eat it in any form, but I still try to serve it frozen because it is the least offensive to me.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Try lightly searing it in olive oil and garlic to add some taste.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

No offense to Laurie or my dog but if I am going to "lightly sear the liver in olive oil and garlic", then I am going to be the one eating it!









The liver-cicle idea worked great. Thanks guys!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinNo offense to Laurie or my dog but if I am going to "lightly sear the liver in olive oil and garlic", then I am going to be the one eating it!


Hey - the things we do for our dogs would make non-dog people crazy!!











> Quote:The liver-cicle idea worked great. Thanks guys!


Glad that worked!!


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang


Hey - the things we do for our dogs would make non-dog people crazy!!









[/quote]

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: little red
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> ...


Ain't that the truth!







[/quote] 

ESPECIALLY when it comes to raw! Haha.


----------

